# Burnt cross cut hedge



## Macdietrich (Feb 9, 2014)

1 of the last remaining calls I needed to finish up for this yrs. national call competition coming up in Nashville next weekend. Burnt Cross cut hedge goose call with brass band and CA finish

http://i1075.Rule #2/albums/w421/macdietrich/23626D0F-8FE1-482E-B2B7-10C7C1179A33.jpg

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 9, 2014)

Awesome job. Love me some burnt hedge

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BrentWin (Feb 9, 2014)

That is SHARP!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ghost1066 (Feb 9, 2014)

Pretty call. Good luck in Nashville wish I was going I know a lot of people that will be there.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Feb 9, 2014)

Another winner, Mac!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 9, 2014)

That is sharp!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## RW Mackey (Feb 10, 2014)

Yikes Mac, incredible looking call. Best of luck to you at the Nationals.

Roy


----------



## Tykemo (Feb 12, 2014)

That should go on the "look at my awesome calls" shelf for sure.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 12, 2014)

That's a near perfect singe job. I've burnt some just seeing how well I could do and although I did pretty well, nothing that good. Much harder to get an even burn on all the rings than what people might imagine. Hats off that is one fine job right there all the way around.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

